# Vermiete Gameserver und Voiceserver !



## fliith (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Community,

Ich werde ab 1.1.12 Game und Voiceserver auf meinem Root vermieten.

Hier mal ein paar kurze Infos:
/Was Ich biete:
//Rootserverdaten:

Intel® Core™ i7-2600 Quad-Core
 inkl. Hyper-Threading-Technologie
 (8*3.40 Ghz)

 Arbeitsspeicher
 16 GB DDR3 RAM

 Festplatten
 2 x 3 TB SATA 6 Gb/s HDD
 7200 rpm (Software-RAID 1)

 Netzwerkkarte 
 1 GBit OnBoard
 mit 100 MBit-Anbindung

Up-time: 99.9 %*
*vom Provider garantiert.

 Location:Rechenzentrum Link11, Frankfurt am Main

//Webinterface: 
Funktionen: Start/Stop/Restart, FTP-Server , Live resource monitoring, automatischer Restart bei Problemen
Game-switching und Game-install aus 250+ Games und Mods

unter anderem:

komplette Battlefield-Reihe incl. Battlefield 3 Beta
Call of Duty 4
Call of Duty: World at War
Call of Duty: World at War Beta
Counter-Strike: Condition Zero
Counter-Strike
Counter-Strike: Source / Half-Life 2
Counter-Strike: Source [obsolete]
Half-Life TV
Orangebox: GarrysMod 10
Half-Life 2: GarrysMod 9
Half-Life 2: PoA Mod
Crysis
Crysis 2
Crysis Wars
GTA: San Andreas
GTA: San Andreas Deathmatch
Half-Life 1+2 incl. 20+ Mods
Counter-Strike: Source BETA
Day of Defeat: Source
Orange Box: HL2: DM
Team Fortress 2: STV
Team Fortress 1+2
Minecraft
__________________


Mumble 


////Preise\\\\ *alle Preise gelten Monatlich.
Für Gameserver:
0.37€ pro Clan-Slot | 16 Slots 5.92 € | 24 Slots 8.88€ || 
0.40€ pro Public-Slot | 16 Slots 6.40 € | 24 Slots 9.60 € ||

Für Voiceserver: 
Mumble: 0.20 € pro Slot | 36 Slots 7.20 € | 100 Slots 20 € || .


*Server können in jeder beliebigen Slotanzahl (ab 4 Slots) gemietet werden.

//Sonstiges:
Forum und Website kommt im Januar
Clans werden bevorzugt und bekommen Rabatt bei langfristiger Bestellung.

Falls Ihr an diesen Angeboten Interesse habt, meldet euch einfach:
frederic.rohrer@gmx.de

MfG,
fliith aka Frederic R.


----------

